# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Αυτός ειναι ο Βίλι.

## arsenakis

να και το καμαρακι μου ο βιλι ( νονα ειναι το μαρακι η μια απ΄της κορουλες μου :Love0007: )και ειναι ο μικρος της παρεας μας. ο μπαμπας του ειναι ενας κιτρινος μοσα'ι'κος με κοκκινα στηγματα και η μαμα μια κιτρινη σκουφατη.εχει αρχηση το τρρρρρ αλλα μετα μπερδευετε κι'εχει πολυ πλακα.ακουει και τον αλλον απο διπλα και προσπαθει κι'αυτος.η δευτερη γενα τωρα απ'τα ιδια πουλια,του εβγαλε σκουφατα κι'ολα θυληκα.αν με το καλω βαλω μια απ'αυτες με τον βιλι; κανει; ευχαριστω.

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ζευγαρωνουμε ποτε αδερφια Ακη... με την μαμα του αν θες μπορεις!!!

Ειναι πανεμορφος και υγιεστατος!

----------


## teo24

Ομορφος ο ΒΙΛΙ.

----------


## Gardelius

*Να σου ζήσει!!!!!*

----------


## lagreco69

Ομορφο καναρινακι!! να το χαιρεστε!!! οτι σου ειπε ο Δημητρης παραπανω.

----------


## δημητρα

να το χαιρεσαι, ομορφος πολυ

----------


## cute

πω πω κουκλακι ο μικρός,να σου ζησει :Happy:

----------


## arsenakis

ευχαριστω παιδια.μια αλλη ερωτηση.παιζει να αλλαξει το χρωμα μετα την πτερορια;το πορτοκαλι στην πλατη δεν το ειχε τοσο εντονο οταν μου τον εδωσαν.

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο να σου ζησει πολυ ομορφο..!!!!!

ακη αν θες να βγαλεις σωστα μικρα , δεν πρεπει να ζευγαρωσεις ουτε με τα αδερφια αλλα ουτε και με τους γονεις. ειναι αιμομιξια.

ειναι το ιδιο με τους ανθρωπους............ αμα κανεις παιδια με τη μανα σου δεν ειναι αιμομιξια????? λεω εγω ενα παραδειγμα τωρα.

να σου ζησουν ολα τα μικρα..!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

μπορουμε να βαλουμε το παιδι να ζευγαρωσει με τον γονεα......???τοτε κατι ιδιο δεν ειναι με το να το βαλουμε αδερφακι-αδερφακι......????δεν ξερω αν κανω λαθος....ή αν καταλαβα λαθος και ζητω συγνωμη στην περιπτωση που εχω κανει αλλα ειμαι αρνητικος στην αναπαραγωγη συγγενικων πουλιων....!!!!!!!! :winky:

----------


## xarhs

βεβαια και ειναι αιμομιξια μαριε............. απλα με τα αδερφια ειναι πιο ''χοντρο'' το λαθος απο οτι με τους γονεις. αυτος ομως δεν ειναι λογος ομως να ζευγαρωνουμε συγγενεις. εχεις απολυτο δικιο.

----------


## CreCkotiels

ναι ναι ....απλα δεν ηθελα να κανω καποια παρατηρηση.....μονο να δω αν  ισχυει για γονεα-παιδι....!!!αλλα οκ τωρα ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οχι στις αιμομυξιες....!!!επειδη ειχα ακουσει καποια παραμυθια απο πετ σοπαδες.....για τις αιμομυξιες οτι κρατιεται γονιδιο φωνης και μορφολογιας....!!!!!!!! :winky:  τι να πω.....!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> ναι ναι ....απλα δεν ηθελα να κανω καποια παρατηρηση.....μονο να δω αν  ισχυει για γονεα-παιδι....!!!αλλα οκ τωρα ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οχι στις αιμομυξιες....!!!επειδη ειχα ακουσει καποια παραμυθια απο πετ σοπαδες.....για τις αιμομυξιες οτι κρατιεται γονιδιο φωνης και μορφολογιας....!!!!!!!! τι να πω.....!!


Τέτοιου είδους αναπαραγωγές ( inbreeding ) γίνονται ακριβός γι αυτό το λόγο που είπες! Ποιος pet shop man είναι αυτός;; Είπε μία πληροφορία σωστά!  :: 
Για να κρατηθεί ένα χαρακτηριστικό, π.χ  μορφολογικό...  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Αν εξαιρέσουμε τα <μορφολογικά> χαρακτηριστικά όπως πολυ σωστά λέτε,...και ισχύει .... είναι θεμιτό να κανουμε ζεύγος τη μανα - παιδι ? ή πατερα - παιδι ? Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα το κάνω! Θα προτιμούσα ανταλλαγή αίματος με κάποιον που να έχει ίδια ράτσα!*

----------


## Efthimis98

> *Αν εξαιρέσουμε τα <μορφολογικά> χαρακτηριστικά όπως πολυ σωστά λέτε,...και ισχύει .... είναι θεμιτό να κανουμε ζεύγος τη μανα - παιδι ? ή πατερα - παιδι ? Εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα το κάνω! Θα προτιμούσα ανταλλαγή αίματος με κάποιον που να έχει ίδια ράτσα!*


Ακριβός, αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος, δεν θα πρέπει να κάνουμε τέτοιου είδους αναπαραγωγές... δεν είναι κρίμα; ( ας μην συνδυάσουμε την κατάσταση με το " αν όμως βάζαμε εμάς να αναπαραχθούμε έτσι, δεν θα μας άρεσε "  ::  )

----------


## gianniskilkis

Παιδιά καλησπέρα , ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρει ο Δημήτρης (mits)  για συγκεκριμένους σκοπούς και μόνο ...από αυτούς που ξέρουν. Τώρα εφόσον δεν συντρέχουν οι λόγοι  είναι περιττό ... Περί ηθικού διλήμματος και καλού κακού έχετε ποτέ αναρωτηθεί πως προέκυψαν αυτά τα όμορφα μωσαϊκά , αχάτες , ιζαμπέλες , τζάσπερ κλπ αλλά και τα μαλινουά ΑΑΑ΄ κλπ ... να μην σας πω καλύτερα....

----------


## Efthimis98

> Περί ηθικού διλήμματος και καλού κακού έχετε ποτέ αναρωτηθεί πως  προέκυψαν αυτά τα όμορφα μωσαϊκά , αχάτες , ιζαμπέλες , τζάσπερ κλπ αλλά  και τα μαλινουά ΑΑΑ΄ κλπ ... να μην σας πω καλύτερα....


Αυτό επειδή νομίζω ότι πάει προς τα εμένα.... ας απαντήσω...!!!  :Happy: 
Φίλες μου, όπως λες κι εσύ, εαν δεν συντρέχει κάποιος λόγος σταθεροποίησης κάποιος μορφολογικού χαρακτηριστικού, τότε ΟΧΙ , η εσωτερική αναπαραγωγή δεν έχει να προσφέρεις τίποτα! 
Δεν λέω, ναι είναι πολύ όμορφες αυτές οι μεταλλάξεις. Παρόλα αυτό, " βασανίστηκαν" και θυσιάστηκαν τόσα πουλιά, γιατί; για να ικανοποιηθούμε εμείς και οι φιλοδοξίες μας!
Προέκυψαν αυτές οι μεταλλάξεις αλλά ήταν , είναι και θα συνεχίσει να είναι ανήθικο αυτό που συνέβη πριν χρόνια.... δεν νομίζεις; Άσχετα αν εμείς τώρα απολαμβάνουμε μία μεγάλη " γκάμα " όμορφων καναρινιών!  :Happy:

----------


## gianniskilkis

> Αυτό επειδή νομίζω ότι πάει προς τα εμένα.... ας απαντήσω...!!! 
> Φίλες μου, όπως λες κι εσύ, εαν δεν συντρέχει κάποιος λόγος σταθεροποίησης κάποιος μορφολογικού χαρακτηριστικού, τότε ΟΧΙ , η εσωτερική αναπαραγωγή δεν έχει να προσφέρεις τίποτα!


 Ευθύμη σίγουρα δεν πάει προς εσένα τίποτα από τα λεγόμενά μου και είναι απλά η άποψή μου . Τώρα επειδή μου κατέθεσες  την άποψή σου θα σου απαντήσω πως λέμε το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα. Η μόνη διαφορά μας είναι πως εγώ πλέον στην διαμόρφωση της δικής μου λόγω εμπειρίας και ηλικίας έχω κατανοήσει πως όλοι οι άνθρωποι αυτό που εσύ αναφέρεις ως  ¨εάν δεν συντρέχει κάποιος λόγος¨ τον αντιλαμβάνονται με τον δικό τους νου και τρόπο. Για τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι παραπάνω ,είναι η άποψή σου απλά δεν συμφωνώ και δεν έχουν βάση στα καναρίνια ....

----------


## Gardelius

> Παιδιά καλησπέρα , ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρει ο Δημήτρης (mits)  για συγκεκριμένους σκοπούς και μόνο ...από αυτούς που ξέρουν. Τώρα εφόσον δεν συντρέχουν οι λόγοι  είναι περιττό ... Περί ηθικού διλήμματος και καλού κακού έχετε ποτέ αναρωτηθεί πως προέκυψαν αυτά τα όμορφα μωσαϊκά , αχάτες , ιζαμπέλες , τζάσπερ κλπ αλλά και τα μαλινουά ΑΑΑ΄ κλπ ... να μην σας πω καλύτερα....





> Ευθύμη σίγουρα δεν πάει προς εσένα τίποτα από τα λεγόμενά μου και είναι απλά η άποψή μου . Τώρα επειδή μου κατέθεσες  την άποψή σου θα σου απαντήσω πως λέμε το ίδιο ακριβώς πράγμα. Η μόνη διαφορά μας είναι πως εγώ πλέον στην διαμόρφωση της δικής μου λόγω εμπειρίας και ηλικίας έχω κατανοήσει πως όλοι οι άνθρωποι αυτό που εσύ αναφέρεις ως  ¨εάν δεν συντρέχει κάποιος λόγος¨ τον αντιλαμβάνονται με τον δικό τους νου και τρόπο. Για τα υπόλοιπα που αναφέρεις δεν μπορώ να πω κάτι παραπάνω ,είναι η άποψή σου απλά δεν συμφωνώ και δεν έχουν βάση στα καναρίνια ....


*Γιάννη για να καταλάβω,... δηλαδή πιστεύεις ότι είναι αυτα τα καναρινάκια χρώματος αποτέλεσμα της <ανηθικότητας του ανθρωπου>??*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ναι Ηλία , υπό την μορφή που αναφέρεται ότι αυτού του είδους οι αναπαραγωγές ( inbreeding ) είναι ανηθικότητα ναι !!! αυτό είναι αξίωμα , για όσους γνωρίζουν πασίδηλο , ανεξαρτήτως τι πιστεύω ή όχι εγώ . Είδε κανένας ποτέ στην φύση Μωσαϊκό καναρίνι !!! μήπως καναρίνι AGI κλπ , κλπ. Αναφέρω τρανταχτά παραδείγματα για να γίνει απλό ...

----------


## Gardelius

*Δεν διαφωνούμε σ αυτο... Εγω το λέω και αυτο <<ανήθικο>> για την δική μου* *οπτική! Όσοι ζευγαρώνουν* *συγγενή πουλια!*

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ηλία θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου και εγώ δεν το έκανα ποτέ . Όμως, όπως είπαμε και παραπάνω, μερικές φορές υπό αυστηρές συνθήκες ,από ανθρώπους που πράγματι έχουν γνώση και πραγματικό λόγο θα πρέπει να είμαστε ... ανεκτικοί .

----------


## arsenakis

ευχάριστο κυριοί.Τι επιπτώσεις όμως υπάρχουν αν ζευγαρώσουν δυο αδελφάκια ας πούμε.

----------


## Ρία

γλυκύτατο το πουλάκι!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Άκη το ζευγάρωμα των παιδιών με τον ένα ή άλλο γονέα δεν είναι το ίδιο με τα αδέλφια . Στο ζευγάρωμα αδελφιών παρουσιάζεται εκφυλισμός του είδους , σωματικές δυσπλασίες και  θάνατος νεοσσών .

----------


## arsenakis

οποτε ποτε συγκενικα πουλια λοιπον.εληφθη.ευχαριστω πολυ :Happy0159:

----------


## BugsBunny

Όμορφος. . .

----------

